# What next after soil test



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey everyone. Happy Memorial Day!! I hope everyone is getting to enjoy the day.

I got my soil sample results back about a week ago. I have been researching what products to apply next, but I am coming up short. I have read through the soil remediation guidelines as well. Primarily, I am very low on potassium and relatively low on phosphorus. My Ph is ok (6.5). I have been looking for SOP to put down, but have come up short locally in being able to source SOP. I saw where MOP is ok to use, but is a little but harsher on the lawn. what is everyone's thoughts on SOP vs MOP.

What products should I put down soon to help correct the macros? Is there a good product that is primarily potassium and phosphorus?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need phosphorus and potassium.

Check the Tennessee home folder to ask other members for SOP. Use MOP if you can find it.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I see the report recommends to apply the potash in the fall. In other words, not right now. That seems strange to me, as one of the critical functions of potassium in the plant is to facilitate regulation of turgor pressure & transpiration via opening & closing of stomata. Seems to me that leaving the K low through the summer would leave a lawn more sensitive to drought stress and it would be better to start getting the K up ASAP.
@g-man Any thoughts on this?

My lawn was low in K per my March soil test and I started putting down 1 lb K/M per month in April, applied again in May, and will do another in June and probably another in July. My own report from Waypoint (Richmond) mentioned nothing about waiting until fall to apply K.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ScottW I think this is waypoint VA, instead of TN. They all say slight different things. This one is more confusing since it says: apply the remaining in several smaller applications thru the growing season. Well, that's now and the summer.

I would apply it now and start correcting the levels. Keep applying if the grass is growing (eg. avoid during a drought).


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Apply Phos and Potassium starting now at 1 lb/1000 sq ft/month. You can split the phos into two applications if you want. If you don't start on the Potassium now, you won't get it done this season. I expect that the recommendation is worded strangely due to a typo.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

This soil test was from Waypoint TN.

I found this triple superphosphate on amazon. Would this work as a granular application?

Also, for a granular potassium, is 0-0-60 from Lesco a product y'all would use?

I haven't gotten my sprayer yet, so liquid applications aren't an option yet.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Triple super phosphate is good. You want something granular, not powdered so you can spread it. There is no link to an Amazon product. The 0-0-60 is OK. If you can find 0-0-50 it is gentler on the grass, but the 0-0-60 will work.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Triple Super Phosphate 0-46-0 Easy Peasy Plants 99% pure (20lb) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075C28KGZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_QvNZEbX9ZYMWX


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Second picture looks granular. It should spread fine, but it is expensive. If you can find a farm, golf, or landscape supplier near you, likely you can find it for 30-50 dollars for 50 lbs. There is also nothing wrong with starter fertilizer which can be found in an major box or local garden store.


----------

